# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Killifish >  What species can keep with AUS

## green plant

Currently I have AUS and would like to explore other species that can be keep in the same tank with AUS and would not have the hybrid problem.

Can any one advice and where to get them?


Koh Heng

----------


## TyroneGenade

Fishes that go well with AUS:

Any _Chromaphyosemion_, _Epiplatys_ or lampeye. Avoid any _Fundulopanchax_ and most _Aphyosemion_. _A. striatum_ should be OK though as I think they occur sympatricly.

Don't know where you can get the fish from... That depends where you stay.

Regards

----------

